# Sincronismo de dos motores asíncronos en disposición maestro esclavo



## adileos (Abr 24, 2009)

Saludos foreros.

El motivo de la presente es el siguiente: Como proyecto de tesis hice un sistema de sincronismo de velocidad y posición entre dos motores asíncronos, para lo cual empleé un sistema de encoders incrementales en disposición maestro esclavo. pero resulta que al director de la referida tesis el hecho de hacer que los ejes de los dos motores se igualen tanto en velocidad y posición, se desfasen en una medida angular y se enceren en una posición(cero de encoder), le parece "sencillo". Se que ustedes pueden aportar con ideas para resolver este caso.

Gracias. [/i]


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2009)

Podes hacerlo generando la consigna partiendo de la diferencia entre pulsos de los encoders, el encoder de un motor suma y el del otro resta, el valor de la variable de control resulta proporcional a la diferencia angular total.


----------



## manutek (Abr 26, 2009)

Existe un metodo llamado sincrosyn de Siemens :

Consta de dos motores trifásicos de rotor bobinado, los rotores de ambos motores estan conectados uno al otro, se le da la misma fase a ambos bornes de estatores de los motores, y listo ! 

Si mueves uno se movera el otro con el mismo angulo y fuerza.

Te maté no?
Salutes


----------



## Lluisot (May 3, 2009)

Hola , la conexion de dos motores asincronos con rotor bobinado no es exclusiva  de Siemens . Se conoce por transmision sincrónica o Selsyn  y se puede realizar con cualquier motor de rotor bobinado .La condicion es que ambos motores sean exactamente iguales .

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------



## adileos (Jun 23, 2009)

tengo conocimiento del metodo selsyn, pero lo que necesito es tambien hacer un desfase entre rotores pero a velocidades de hasta 600RPM


----------



## Lluisot (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola , no acabo de comprender exactamente que necesitas . Que seria para ti un desfase de rotores  , que los motores giren a diferente velocidad ?

Ya dirás .

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------



## adileos (Jun 23, 2009)

Creo que me exprese mal, lo que necesito es un desfase entre los ejes de los motores, es decir que el eje del motor esclavo tenga un desfase de por ejemplo 57 grados en retraso con respecto al eje del motor esclavo, ya logre hacer esto, pero al director de tesis le parece "sencillo", que otra idea me dan como para complicar el proyecto.

De antemano muy agradecido


----------



## Lluisot (Jun 23, 2009)

Hola , antes que nada , decir que si al director le parece sencillo , pues no se , yo no sabria como hacerlo .

Entiendo que lo que necesitas son dos motores , exactamente iguales , y queres que los rotores giren a la misma velocidad , pero desfasados x grados .
Por una parte , tienes encoders , y supongo que tambien tienes dos variadores de frecuencia que son los que maestro esclavo controlan los motores .

No acabo de ver como has podido hacer (verificar) que los motores giran a la misma velocidad , con un desfase de p.ej 57º .
En cierta manera , como el eje siempre rueda , se podria decir que ambios motores giran a la misma velocidad , pero uno retrasado del otro .
Como haces el control ?
Que complicacion le querrias poner al proyecto ?
Usas la conexion selsyn ? Supongo que no.

Es un tema interesante , no se si practico , pero interesante  como mínimo .

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------



## adileos (Jun 23, 2009)

Saludos, en primer lugar gracias por el interes, bueno lo que hice fue tomar la señal de salida A del encoder maestro y restarle la señal de salida A del encoder esclavo, esto para tener realimentacion de desfase entre los ejes, si tienes razon utilizo dos variadores de velocidad uno maestro y el otro esclavo, los que son controlados mediante sus entradas analogicas de 0 a10 V, eso quiere decir, que cuando arranco, los 2 ejes tienen desfase de 0 grados, cuando pido un desfase de e.j: 86 grados, el motor esclavo reduce su velocidad hasta alcanzar ese desfase, y aumenta visceversa cuando pido un desfase menor, cuando el motor esclavo ya llega a el desfase, la velocidad de los motores se iguala para mantener ese desfase.


No uso la conexion selsyn, cada motor tiene conexion independiente y son los encoder los que hacen la realimentacion de posicion.

Opte por poner un sistema de poleas diferentes para cada motor para asi "complicar" el proyecto.

Saludos.


----------

